# supraclavicular block



## WEBBSURFN

Does anyone know the correct code to use for a supraclavicular block?


----------



## Alisa Dinneen

I use 64415.  I researched this about a year ago and everything I read gave me 64415.


----------



## LaSeille

Yes, 64415 would be the appropriate code.

LaSeille Willard, CPC


----------

